# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Studentave shqiptar ne Lugano CH

## Giovanni

Kur fakullteti eshte i madhe e studenta ka shume eshte veshtir qe ne shqiptaret te takohemi ne mes veti, andaj lus te gjith studentat sh. qe studiojn ne Lugano te me shkruaj keshtu mund te nihemi e ta ndihmojm njeri tjetrin.
Ndoshta ju duket kjo tema ime paksa banale por e vetmja menyer per tu njoftur eshte kjo.
Shpresoj se do te funksionoj......

----------

